# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Endeavor Lines

## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με το έγκυρο site της Shippax (http://www.shippax.se/) η Endeavor αγόρασε νέο πλοίο απο Ασία (???)
Ασία ή Ιαπωνία? Μάλλον ex Japanese απο Ασιατική Εταιρία!

----------


## Νικόλας

η εταιρία σχετικά καινούργεια δεν είναι??πάντως περιμένουμαι με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να δούμαι τη βαπόρι είναι και του λόγου του γαι να δούμαι.....

----------


## thalassolykos

ε για ποιο μιλαμε?? μπορει καποιος να μας πει?

----------


## Ellinis

> η εταιρία σχετικά καινούργεια δεν είναι??πάντως περιμένουμαι με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να δούμαι τη βαπόρι είναι και του λόγου του γαι να δούμαι.....


H εταιρεία έχει πολλά χρόνια στην εμπορική ναυτιλία.
Στην ακτοπλοϊα εμφανίστηκε αυτόνομα τη δεκετία του 90 με τα SAFARI και LUCINDA. 
Νομίζω οτι τη δεκαετία του 80 είχε και ένα μερίδιο στο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ τότε ΑΛΕΚΟΣ της Ραφήνας.

----------


## Νικόλας

> H εταιρεία έχει πολλά χρόνια στην εμπορική ναυτιλία.
> Στην ακτοπλοϊα εμφανίστηκε αυτόνομα τη δεκετία του 90 με τα SAFARI και LUCINDA. 
> Νομίζω οτι τη δεκαετία του 80 είχε και ένα μερίδιο στο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ τότε ΑΛΕΚΟΣ της Ραφήνας.


 αα ευχαριστώ φίλε ellinis πάλι καλά που μου το είπες πάντως δεν μπορείται να πείτε την είπα πάλι την βλακία μου

----------


## xara

Με 51%, μεγαλομέτοχος της ENDEAVOR απο σήμερα, ο Περικλής Παναγόπουλος...
Στα άμεσα νεα σχέδια της εταιρείας, τα ανοίγματα νεων γραμμών, προς Β.Αφρική.

----------


## despo

Μπας και ειναι πρωταπριλάτικο ψέμα ?.

----------


## kalypso

> Με 51%, μεγαλομέτοχος της ENDEAVOR απο σήμερα, ο Περικλής Παναγόπουλος...
> Στα άμεσα νεα σχέδια της εταιρείας, τα ανοίγματα νεων γραμμών, προς Β.Αφρική.


άντε ωραία να πάμε και καμιά Τυνισία γιατί μου έλειψε!!!

----------


## Leo

> Μπας και ειναι πρωταπριλάτικο ψέμα ?.


Κι εγώ θα κρατήσω μια πισινή στο θέμα Παναγόπουλος και Endeavor!!! Εκτιμώ τον φίλο xara ότι λέει είναι απόλυτα σωστό... αλλά σήμερα "λόγω ημέρας" είμαι προσεκτικός...   :Wink: . Θες να μας το εμπλουτίσεις αύριο? Δηλαδή το Japan που έρχεται για παρτυ της Endeavor είναι με δάχτυλο Παναγοπουλαίων? Χμμμμ... ενδιαφέρον... (αύριο είπαμε ε?)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Σήμερα, πρέπει να κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι. Έχουμε ήδη ακούσει αρκετά... Λέτε να ανοίξει γραμμή από Κρήτη για Αλγέρι; Είδωμεν...  :Very Happy:

----------


## xara

> Με 51%, μεγαλομέτοχος της ENDEAVOR απο σήμερα, ο Περικλής Παναγόπουλος...
> Στα άμεσα νεα σχέδια της εταιρείας, τα ανοίγματα νεων γραμμών, προς Β.Αφρική.


Αντε και καλό μήνα παιδιά!:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Τρίτωσε το πρωταπριλίατικο. Ευχαριστούμε xara.. με προβλημάτισες όμως  :Very Happy: . Και του χρόνου!

----------


## manolis m.

simfwna me efoplisti i Endeavor LINES agorase ena ploio apo tin DIAMOND ferries...mipws kserei kaneis perrisotera ??

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι στιγμής καμία επίσημη δήλωση δέν έχει γίνει... Εδώ όμως μπορείς να βρείς μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου

----------


## despo

Το ασχημο ειναι ομως οτι το πλοιο δεν θα μετασκευαστεί στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## manolis m.

pou tha paei?? gnwrizeis file mou ??

----------


## despo

Οπως λεει το τελευταιο τευχος του Εφοπλιστή στην Κίνα.

----------


## thalassolykos

εχουμε κανενα νεο για το πλοιο?? τι γινεται?? η το πουλησαν???

----------


## despo

Και βεβαια δεν το πουλησαν, μεχρι το τελος του χρόνου θα ειναι στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## koumparos

Princess T tha einai to neo onoma tou ploiou kai ekane kai agora ton epivatiko stathmo (terminal) sto BRINDISI

----------


## brindisi

Πιον επιβατικό σταθμό αγόρασε στον Brindisi, από οτι γνωρίζω υπάρχουν 2, ενας που ανήκει σε πράκτορα και ο αλλος στο λιμενικό ταμείο??

----------


## koumparos

ontes to ena anike se praktora..ean den kanw lathos eixe ton fragoudaki palia (ouranos ktl)..afto to terminal tha ginei gia fortiga me estiatorio kai
mpania gia tous odigous kai to allo tha ginei gia epivates (ean den kanw lathos einai dipla sto parking..tha doume

----------


## heraklion

Η ENDEAVOR LINES έχει τρία πλοία. Το EROTOKRITOS T το ELLI T και το IONIAN QUEEN. Το IONIAN QUEEN  είναι δρομολογημένο Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι. Τα EROTOKRITOS T και ELLI T Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντεζι. Τα είπα κάλα???



Αν δρομολογήσει στο Μπρίντεζι το καινούριο πλοίο μηπώς θα πουληθεί κάποιο από το EROTOKRITOS T -ELLI T?

----------


## koumparos

kai ta 3 ploia einai stin grammi tou brindisi..ta 2 patra-igoumenitsa-brindizi kai to ellit stin grami igoumenitsa-kerkira-brindizi

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;
Έλειψα λίγες μέρες διακοπές και τώρα εκτός από μένα υπάρχει και koumparos;
Καλωσόρισες συνονόματε.

----------


## brindisi

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;
> Έλειψα λίγες μέρες διακοπές και τώρα εκτός από μένα υπάρχει και koumparos;
> Καλωσόρισες συνονόματε.


 
Εσείς οι "κουμπάροι" να προσέξετε τις κουμπαριές γιατί και άλλοι "κουμπάροι" έκαναν κοινοπραξία και στο Ιόνιο πέλαγος μεχρι το Brindisi γίνονται "ναυμαχίες" φέτος.Πάντως από Costa-Morena στο Brindisi μαθαίνω τα "νέα" πιο γρήγορα και έρχεται μεγάλη μπόρα.....

- Οπως λένε οι πλοιοκτήτες στους Μηχανικούς τους "βγάλε τα καπάκια στην κουβέρτα", κάποια άντεξαν και κάποια όχι.
Για την κουμπαριά ρε γαμώτο !!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια ζωή στην Costa Morena του Brindisi όπως επίσης και στην Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στην Ηγουμενίτσα γινότανε ναυμαχίες που άφησαν εποχή. Και τι κατάλαβαν τελικά όλοι τους?

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για τους "κουμπάρους" και να σκεφτείς φίλε Brindisi ότι στα αυτιά τα δικά μας θα έχει φτάσει μόνο το 1/10.....

----------


## despo

Οι πληροφορίες λένε οτι ο 'Ερωτόκριτος' ειναι ακριβος στην εκμετάλλευση και οτι με την δρομολόγηση του άλλου πλοίου βγαίνει προς πώληση.

----------


## koumparos

λες βρε κουμπάρε να αρχισουμε να τρογωμαστε ον-λαιν και εμεις????:lol::lol:
παντως οπως ακούστηκε ο ερωτοκριτος δεν παει για πώληση..

----------


## brindisi

αυτές τις μέρες σιγά-σιγά οι διευθυντές πωλήσεων των μεγάλων εταιρειών ανηφορίζουν στην Ηγουμενίτσα, όλο και κάτι "ναυμαχίες"
θα έχουμε στην εθνικής αντιστάσεως. Τα υπόλοιπα των επιβατών "τελευταίας στιγμής" τα κυνηγάνε όλοι τους, βλέπετε πρέπει να παρουσιάσουν όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερα νούμερα επιβατών κλπ, στους μετόχους αλλά από "ευρωπουλάκια" πιο ακριβή η Costa Morena από Βενετία!!!

Για τον επιβάτη της "τελευταίας στιγμής" ρε γαμώτο!!!!





> Μια ζωή στην Costa Morena του Brindisi όπως επίσης και στην Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στην Ηγουμενίτσα γινότανε ναυμαχίες που άφησαν εποχή. Και τι κατάλαβαν τελικά όλοι τους?
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για τους "κουμπάρους" και να σκεφτείς φίλε Brindisi ότι στα αυτιά τα δικά μας θα έχει φτάσει μόνο το 1/10.....

----------


## MAKIS_013

> Princess T tha einai to neo onoma tou ploiou kai ekane kai agora ton epivatiko stathmo (terminal) sto BRINDISI


dikio exeis file gia to onoma....gia ton statho dn eimai sigouros.pantws exei xekinhsei lamarina k vlepoume....akougetai poly valkanikh xwra!!(oxi ellada!!)

----------


## koumparos

μπα για ευρωπη δεν το βλεπω......παντως για αιγαιο καλο ειναι...στο τερμιναλ εβαλαν παντως τα σινιαλα

----------


## MAKIS_013

> μπα για ευρωπη δεν το βλεπω......παντως για αιγαιο καλο ειναι...στο τερμιναλ εβαλαν παντως τα σινιαλα


ΕΝΝΟΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ....

----------


## sea_serenade

Μου είπαν σήμερα "ο Τζανετάτος φέρνει καινούργιο RoRo για Ιταλία...". Το PRINCESS T θα το δουλέψει σαν Ro/Rax ή σαν τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του??? Γιατί για να το δουλέψει σαν καθαρό RoRo στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντεζι, αποκλείεται......

----------


## manolis m.

Ante mpas kai doume kai allon vapora! Den nomizw na to metaksuazei gia na doulepsei san Ro/Ro!

----------


## heraklion

Φωτο του πλοίου γιατί δεν βλέπουμε?

----------


## manolis m.

Gt vriskete stin Kina file mou kai metaskeuazetai!

----------


## rousok

> Μου είπαν σήμερα "ο Τζανετάτος φέρνει καινούργιο RoRo για Ιταλία...". Το PRINCESS T θα το δουλέψει σαν Ro/Rax ή σαν τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του??? Γιατί για να το δουλέψει σαν καθαρό RoRo στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντεζι, αποκλείεται......


ro/pax θα παει λογικα, αν και εξαιρωντας το queen, τα elli t και erotokritos σχεδον σαν roro τα δουλευουν  :Cool:

----------


## apollo_express

Πότε θα έρθει το Princess T; Σα να έχει αργήσει πολύ να έρθει!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φωτο του πλοίου γιατί δεν βλέπουμε?






> Gt vriskete stin Kina file mou kai metaskeuazetai!


Τουλάχιστον καμιά σελίδα που να αναφέρει την ιστορία του ( αν έχει και καμιά παλίά φωτογραφία)

----------


## .voyager

Έλλη Τ. και Ερωτόκριτος μαζί στην Πάτρα, για πρώτη φορά με τα νέα τους χρώματα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Έλλη Τ. και Ερωτόκριτος μαζί στην Πάτρα, για πρώτη φορά με τα νέα τους χρώματα.


 η ΕΛΛΗ Τ ειναι κουκλα με τα νεα της χρωματα :Smile: και το queen θα γινει πανεμορφο απο κατι σχεδια που εχω δει!το μονο που δεν μ αρεσει ειναι ετσι οπως εγινε η τσιμινιερα του ερωτοκριτου :Sad: αυτουνου δεν του πανε τα πορτοκαλι..υγεια :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Κατι νεοτερο για το Princess T ?? Ποτε με το καλο θα ερθει ?

----------


## nonipoly

καλησπέρα σας ! είμαι "πρωτόμπαρκη"στην παρέα και θα ήθελα να μάθω μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί μισθοί παίζουν στην endeavor για τους επίκουρους ? σας ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> καλησπέρα σας ! είμαι "πρωτόμπαρκη"στην παρέα και θα ήθελα να μάθω μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί μισθοί παίζουν στην endeavor για τους επίκουρους ? σας ευχαριστώ !


Την απάντηση σου θα την πάρεις από το τόπικ "*Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρίες της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας*"..
Εκεί θα βρεις και για την εταιρία που ενδιαφέρεσαι..  :Wink:

----------


## nonipoly

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Akis D. .  :Wink:

----------


## sg3

η εταιρεια ειναι ελληνικη ή ξενη?

----------


## sea_serenade

Η εταιρία είναι ελληνική φίλε μου, του κου Βαγγέλη Τζανετάτου.

----------


## giannis aen

> Την απάντηση σου θα την πάρεις από το τόπικ "*Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρίες της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας*"..
> Εκεί θα βρεις και για την εταιρία που ενδιαφέρεσαι..


epeidh douleyw s aythn thn etairia o misthos tou epikourou einai 1700 euro kathara...!!!

----------


## giannis aen

> καλησπέρα σας ! είμαι "πρωτόμπαρκη"στην παρέα και θα ήθελα να μάθω μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί μισθοί παίζουν στην endeavor για τους επίκουρους ? σας ευχαριστώ !


1700 eyro einai kathara

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με το site της εταιρείας, η Endeavor Lines θα λάβει συμμετοχή στην Έκθεση Borsa Mediterranea Del Turismo που θα διοργανωθεί στη Νάπολη (5/4/13 - 7/4/13)! ¶ρα απ' ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο πρόκειται να δραστηριοποιηθεί ξανά στα νερά της Αδριατικής και η εταιρεία ξεκινά διαφημιστική καμπάνια σχετικά με την προβολή του πλοίου και των προορισμών που θα εξυπηρετεί.

Επίσης, υπάρχει ένα πρόγραμμα που αναφέρει έναρξη δρομολογίων 1 Απριλίου αρχικά από Ηγουμενίτσα για Πρίντιζι (& Κέρκυρα) και από τέλη Μαΐου ξεκινάει και από Πάτρα (& Κεφαλονια)!
Πιστεύω όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν και το πλοίο να στολίσει ξανά με την παρουσία του τα λιμάνια της Δυτικής Ελλάδας!

----------


## trelaras

Το Σάββατο όπως και την Κυριακή που ήμουν Πάτρα για το καρναβάλι είχε ανοιχτά φώτα!

----------


## BOBKING

Η εταιρία υφίσταται ακόμη ;

----------

